

Show HN: Golden Speak – Analyze Speech for Pitch, Clarity, Vocab, and Fillers - goldMIT
http://www.goldenspeak.com

======
softdev12
This looks nice. I just downloaded and installed the android version, so I
can't really comment on the ios version. Here are some of my initial thoughts:

1) the phone call analysis is a really nice hack. i've never seen this before
and I like being able to just talk and get the results when the call is over.

2) when i did the speakoff, the results took a really long time to process.
I'm not sure if this is a technical limitation or it's something related to
network traffic. But this was why I liked the phone call analysis, because the
processing happened in the background. if there is a way to speed up the
processing of results that would be an improvement.

3) it would be probably be useful to have a history of results - where a
person can keep their wins and losses in a speakoff.

4) of course, bringing this to multiple languages is an obvious extension (not
just english).

5) i read somewhere that pg is quite tough on YC founders speaking too fast
and not clearly enough on Demo Day. Perhaps someone using this might escape
his wrath?

Anyway, good luck.

------
goldMIT
We built this using the latest speech recognition technology. The major use
case is for people who want to talk better. For example, if you use ums, ers,
or ahs in your speech. Or perhaps you talk in a monotone. The app can be
installed on ios or android.

~~~
alisabog
Interesting. Why does it only analyze the first 60 seconds of speech? Is that
a technical limitation or a theoretical one?

~~~
softdev12
I'm guessing this isn't a technical limitation. It's probably related to
getting the results back in a reasonable amount of time. When I did a speakoff
on android, 60 seconds of speech took about 2 minutes to give me results. So
I'm guessing the larger the payload, the greater the wait-time. But I may be
wrong.

------
wifera
let it analyze the cat speak simulator :)

[http://www.mameson.com/fsw/fsw.html](http://www.mameson.com/fsw/fsw.html)

------
bonzoT
Cool, I won a speakoff.

